# Parks Super Glaze



## jbahjj (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a question about the glaze…hopefully someone can help me.

I made a table and added a coat of Parks Super Glaze on top…let it dry for about 10 hours…now there are bubbles on top. How do i fix it? Should i just add another coat?


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't know about Parks Glaze but we always wipe glaze off not to long after we put it on.

Is it a water borne or oil glaze and how did you apply the glaze?


----------



## jbahjj (Aug 22, 2012)

Im not sure if it water base or oil glaze…its waterproof. I used a spreader to apply glaze on top. Thats ehat instructions said to use.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think we're talking about 2 different types of glazes. You're using a glaze that seals. I know a guy that uses Parks sometimes.

I'll give him a call today and ask him about your problem. Maybe someone else here in LJ has used it and had the same problem and give you a why and a fix before I can get back to you.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

It's gonzo! Because it's an epoxy, it'll have to be completely removed by sanding down to bare wood before anything can be done to fix things. Then finish the table with poly, either oil or waterborne.


----------

